# Sky DSL



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen, da wir im Raum A(ußer) T-DSL wohnen und andere Anbieter ebenfalls auf das Kabel der T-Com angewiesen sind, wir aber trotzdem nicht auf einen schnellen Internetzugang verzichten möchten... Wir sind auf das Angebot von Sky - DSL gestoßen. Also Internet per Satelit. Wer hat von euch Erfahrungen mit Sky DSL? 
Mich interessieren alle Aspekte des Angebots. Sowohl positiv als auch negativ. Wie hoch ist die Zuverlässigkeit? Gibt es irgendwelche Fallen, die wir noch nicht entdeckt haben(oder die erst im laufendcen Betrieb auftauchen)? Wie ist der Service z.B.: bei defekten Geräten etc.?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## berend2805 (16 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, da wir im Raum A(ußer) T-DSL wohnen und andere Anbieter ebenfalls auf das Kabel der T-Com angewiesen sind, wir aber trotzdem nicht auf einen schnellen Internetzugang verzichten möchten... Wir sind auf das Angebot von Sky - DSL gestoßen. Also Internet per Satelit. Wer hat von euch Erfahrungen mit Sky DSL?
> Mich interessieren alle Aspekte des Angebots. Sowohl positiv als auch negativ. Wie hoch ist die Zuverlässigkeit? Gibt es irgendwelche Fallen, die wir noch nicht entdeckt haben(oder die erst im laufendcen Betrieb auftauchen)? Wie ist der Service z.B.: bei defekten Geräten etc.?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


Guckst du z. B. hier: www.netzwelt.de


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2006)

http://www.dsl--flatrate.de/dsl_profil_landleute.html

http://www.dsl-satellit.net/

cp


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

Danke für die Infos. Wir haben uns gerade dagegen entschieden. Scheint ja doch noch nicht ausgereift zu sein...


----------

